# Oyez, Oyez (annonce générale)



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2004)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, 
 Messieurs les intendants, 
 Madame la Comtesse, 
 mon chien bien aimé, 

 Bonjour.

 Nous nous présentons. 

 Le *Crieur Public* est une institution gratuite, ouverte à tous, dont l'action commence séant.
 Le *Crieur Public* permet à tout un chacun d'annoncer publiquement ce qu'il veut bien annoncer.
 Le *Crieur Public* ne fait que relayer les messages de ceux qui ont à en faire passer.
 Le *Crieur Public* ne parle pas pour lui-même, il ne parle que pour les autres.

 Chacun est libre d'utiliser le *Crieur Public* comme bon lui semble. Chacun est libre de soumettre au *Crieur Public* tout message qu'il souhaite voir annoncer publiquement.

_Exemples :_

 "_ZeBig_ cherche petite chienne à poils pour réchauffer ses pieds."
 "_WebO_ aime secrètement _Sylvia_, il aimerait qu'elle le sache discrètement."
 "_Bassman_ n'est pas un gros nounours, c'est de la balle Atomique."
 "Celui qui a trouvé une boite de petites pilules bleues avec un smiley dessus sera gentil de les rendre à _supermoquette_."

 Ce ne sont là que des exemples inspirés par différents numéros Un successifs du palmarès Disco.

 Tout ça peut être beaucoup plus intellectuel, bien entendu. Ne vous privez pas. Ainsi, untel pourra annoncer bien fort qu'il pense nécessaire de regarder le fil initié par bidule, injustement passé en page 2. Telle autre pourra annoncer la tenue de son festival sans créer un fil de flood long de 8 pages. Et plein d'autres choses.

 L'équipe du *Crieur Public* (car c'est une fonction collective) se réserve le droit de ne pas présenter telle ou telle annonce. Seront refusées :
 - les annonces à caractère commercial
 - les annonces contenant des propos injurieux, sexistes ou trop cons
 - les délations, sauf si elles sont appuyées par des preuves irréfutables
 - et toute autre qu'il déplairait à l'équipe d'annoncer en public.


_*Comment faire passer une annonce ?*_
 Deux solutions : 
 Vous pouvez soumettre l'annonce à l'équipe par Message Privé. Seuls les 100 premières soumissions seront traitées.
 La boite à MP du *Crieur Public* sera effacée après chaque criée.
 Vous pouvez également utiliser, à cette même fin, la boule à facette disco. 
 Toute tentative de corruption sera vaine, l'équipe du *Crieur Public* est incorruptible. En revanche, l'équipe du *Crieur Public* se réserve le droit de bouler en rouge tout auteur d'une annonce à caractère insultant, pornographique ou tout simplement trop conne.

*Quand les messages seront-ils annoncés ?*
 Les messages seront annoncés publiquement tous les quinze jours, soit 2 fois par mois, vraisemblablement un vendredi, mais on verra, par un fil spécial intitulé "Oyez, oyez, nous sommes le .... (suivi de la date du jour de la criée)".

 D'autres questions ? Bon, alors à dans 15 jours. 

 :style:


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

Ça mérite réflexion. 

  Comme le crieur breton de Fred Vargas ? :love:
  Comme le crieur du 4ème arrondissement de Lyon ? 


  Ça mérite réflexion.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Une question, en effet: quels sont les tarifs appliqués   


selon la qualité de l'ortographe
selon la nature des sentiments exprimés (amour ou haine)
selon la langue utilisée
selon le nombre de parutions demandées
si le réacheminement des réponses est demandé (permet à l'auteur de rester anonyme)
selon le pseudo utilisé (message identique sous plusieurs pseudos)
en fonction des vacances scolaires

merci de votre réponse


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Je dois avouer être choqué. Non pas par le principe, mais par l'exemple donné en mon nom.
Je tiens à présenter mes excuses publiques pour la phrase que l'on me fait dire. Je ne cautionne pas ceci, et je suis terriblement gêné même. que je pense ou non ce qui a été dit pour moi, je ne peux me permettre que cela soit dit.

Je n'ai pas pour habitude de régler mes comptes en public, et ce n'est pas aujourd'hui que je vais commencer.

Cette phrase vise quelqu'un en particulier, que je ne peux laisser passer. Je la pris de bien vouloir accepter mes excuses.

Je suis terriblement confus. Je suis désolé aussi d'avoir à poster ce message, conscient de l'impact qu'il pourrait avoir. Je n'en reste pas moins enjoué par le principe.

Amicalement,
Gildas


----------



## G3ck0 (7 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien 
Très bonne idée 

Continuez comme ca


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

Il me semble Monsieur (Madame) L'Ecrieur, que l'intervention de Bassman mérite réflexion, elle aussi.

 Le message ne perdrait pas de sa valeur en supprimant ce qui doit être supprimé.
 Ensuite, Hop, un petit _effaçage_ et tout va bien.


----------



## Dedalus (7 Décembre 2004)

Vous pouvez également utiliser a dit:


> bah encore un truc pour se faire bouler


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble Monsieur (Madame) L'Ecrieur, que l'intervention de Bassman mérite réflexion, elle aussi.
> 
> Le message ne perdrait pas de sa valeur en supprimant ce qui doit être supprimé.
> Ensuite, Hop, un petit _effaçage_ et tout va bien.




L'écrieur n'a pas de genre. Mais il est rapide. C'est édite et modifié depuis à peu près en même temps que vous nous écriviez. Veuillez accepter nos excuses si vous fûtes offensée. Tel n'était pas notre intention. Nous espérons que le sus-dit Bassman acceptera les plus plates zégalement.


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci l'écrieur.


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

Ça mérite vraiment réflexion


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

ça aurait pu etre marrant mais bon le coup du nouveau membre....   

dernière modification (..) et patati et patata


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça aurait pu etre marrant mais bon le coup du nouveau membre....
> 
> dernière modification (..) et patati et patata


 lol :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Une question, en effet: quels sont les tarifs appliqués
> 
> * selon la qualité de l'ortographe
> * selon la nature des sentiments exprimés (amour ou haine)
> ...


 Nous nous sommes mal compris. Ou vous avez mal lu. Il n'y a pas de tarif. Le service est gratuit. Il est sans pourboire.

 Ceci étant, nous précisons.

 - Les messages mal écrits sont illisibles. L'auteur s'expose donc à une mauvaise restitution.
 - Les messages de haine sont proscrits.
 - C'est un service francophone, c'est marqué dans la signature.
 - Une parution d'une annonce par période. Après, remise à zéro. Pas d'abonnement. Mais plusieurs annonces possibles par personne. Le flood est réprimandé. Les pluris-pseudos, et bien.... on n'en sait rien.
 - Pas de réacheminement des réponses, ni annonces anonymes. Nous ne sommes pas Radio Corbeau.
 - Période de vacances scolaires ? Pour ce qui nous concerne, on ne compte travailler que deux fois par mois.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Le flood est réprimandé. Les pluris-pseudos, et bien.... on n'en sait rien.


Mouais ben ça commence mal...* pis j'aime pas qu'on écrive mon nom avec majuscule  

* ....


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous sommes mal compris. Il n'y a pas de tarif. Le service est gratuit.


Je me demande si j'ai bien compris :

Crieur ou bien   Cireur  ???

Cireur de pompes par exemple !   

Rien à cirer !  

Rien à crier !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

pareil là non ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas tout compris  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme le crieur breton de Fred Vargas ? :love:


 Lui même. 
 Pas de honte. Fred est une grande source d'inspiration.



> Comme le crieur du 4ème arrondissement de Lyon ?


 Là, on a appris quelque chose. Il a l'air très bien, ce crieur. 
 Nous sommes pour la propagation. 




> Ça mérite réflexion.


 Si c'est dans vos compétences, nous sommes à votre service.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça aurait pu etre marrant mais bon le coup du nouveau membre....
> 
> dernière modification (..) et patati et patata


 Ben... on va quand même pas se faire pourrir nos vraies boites privées juste pour du service public. Vous suivez, les suisses, "service public" ? 

  Et on mettra plus de majuscule, promis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas tout compris  :mouais:  :rateau:



tu es pas le seul 

on verra bien......     :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es pas le seul
> 
> on verra bien......     :love:


oui mais d'habitude je comprends ce qui ce dit moi  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

Rien à voir... mais bon, je m'en tape perso, c'était juste un mauvais départ symptomatique. C'est drôle maintenant ?


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Purée, y'a de la star vexée, dans le coin. 

 Comment elle dit, Fred Vargas ? _Pars vite et reviens tard_ ? Bon, faut que je me trouve ce bouquin.

 Heu, pour les annonces, si on dit du mal sans que ça se voit trop, on peut quand même ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

bah fallait arriver au début, mais comme tu es le cardinal le plus lent


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah fallait arriver au début, mais comme tu es le cardinal le plus lent


 Pardon, je m'occupais de cécé...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, pour les annonces, si on dit du mal sans que ça se voit trop, on peut quand même ?  :rateau:



c'est même vivement recommandé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, je m'occupais de cécé...




 :hein: ça me fait penser à une chanson  :hein: j'arrive plus à savoir laquelle  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ça me fait penser à une chanson  :hein: j'arrive plus à savoir laquelle  :rateau:




elle était pas prévue au "plaisir synthétique?"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ça me fait penser à une chanson  :hein: j'arrive plus à savoir laquelle  :rateau:


un truc avec anis dans le titre ?


----------



## ficelle (7 Décembre 2004)

ah la vache, Joss Le Guern est sur le forum !  :rateau: 

et la Camille, elle y traine aussi  :love:


----------



## joanes (7 Décembre 2004)

Une initiative intéressante. Bon faut voir la première criée, si il y aura des dorades? du loup? de la sardine? du cabillaud?
J'epère que le poisson sera frais au moins   

Suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris moi :hein:


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Décembre 2004)

ouais... Ca m'a l'air compliqué cette histoire... Faut le faire a l'Ecrieur son MP ? En gros, c'est pour que toutes les deux semaines, y'ait un fil de pub dans le forum...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais... Ca m'a l'air compliqué cette histoire... Faut le faire a l'Ecrieur son MP ? En gros, c'est pour que toutes les deux semaines, y'ait un fil de pub dans le forum...



Trop compliqué ? Ou pas assez con ? 
Il fut un temps où tout le monde savait ce qu'était un crieur public. Aujourd'hui, seules quelques peuplades belges ont gardé le leur.
Renseignement pris, celui de Lyon est aussi inspiré par Fred Vargas. Visiblement, il gagne sa vie, enfin, en tout cas, il s'occupe à presque plein temps, avec son Ministère des relations humaines.
Nous, on ne gagne pas de pain. Enfin, on en prend déjà, et pas des petits :casse:

D'ailleurs, il faut le préciser : sauf dérogation spéciale discutée au préalable, tout ce qui nous est dit par MP ou coups de boule peut faire l'objet de la criée publique.

Donc, on reprend :

- Vous avez un truc à dire, vous ne voulez pas le dire vous même, ou vous voulez qu'on le mette en chanson, ou vous préferez qu'une voix neutre l'annonce : vous nous faites parvenir la requête, nous, on la crie bien fort, ou on la chante, ou on la met en poême, ou en dessin, on la déclame, (mais pas de réclame, hein), on l'affiche.

- C'est gratuit.

- Merci à ceux qui nous ont déja transmis leurs messages à transmettre.

- Si camille est par là, l'équipe ne serait pas contre un bisou.


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe du *Crieur Public* (car c'est une fonction collective) se réserve le droit de ne pas présenter telle ou telle annonce.


Et si elle se présentait, cette équipe ?  Personnellement, je m'en tape, mais caché derrière ce pseudo de crieur peut se cacher n'importe qui, avide d'informations malsaines qu'il se réservera le droit de divulguer. 
Mais comme je le dis, je m'en tape   je crie très bien tout seul quand l'envie m'en prend et je me méfie des cris des autres comme de la peste. 

Ceci dit, l'idée est originale, voire sympathique. Je vois ça comme étant une sorte de gazette de macgé, ça peut être utile et marrant.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et si elle se présentait, cette équipe ?  Personnellement, je m'en tape, mais caché derrière ce pseudo de crieur peut se cacher n'importe qui, avide d'informations malsaines qu'il se réservera le droit de divulguer.
> Mais comme je le dis, je m'en tape   je crie très bien tout seul quand l'envie m'en prend et je me méfie des cris des autres comme de la peste.
> 
> Ceci dit, l'idée est originale, voire sympathique. Je vois ça comme étant une sorte de gazette de macgé, ça peut être utile et marrant.



You got point


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, l'équipe du Crieur Public se réserve le droit de bouler en rouge tout auteur d'une annonce à caractère insultant, pornographique ou tout simplement trop conne.



 avec deux messages par mois t'es pas arrivé à 50 pour pouvoir bouler 

 ou alors tu couches :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Un nouveau qui lance un truc comme ça en ayant l'air de déjà connaitre tout le monde... Moi, je n'y crois pas. Ca sent le pseudo foireux d'un(e) macgéen (ne) en mal de foutage de merde, non? :mouais:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ou alors tu couches :rateau:


 

 Il aimerait bien ! Avec Lizbeth ! Mais c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

moi j'ai un message a faire passer mais je peux tres bien
le faire toute seule, suis assez grande     


*je vous souhaite un tres bon mois de decembre ,
plein de bonheur , de lumieres et de cadeaux * :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> avec deux messages par mois t'es pas arrivé à 50 pour pouvoir bouler
> 
> ou alors tu couches :rateau:



Et c'est pas avec le coup de boule que je lui ai mit qu'il va y arriver non plus. 

Chez moi, on signe et assume ses dires. Ce n'a pas été le cas ici, ce qui me fait sérieusement penser qu'il ne s'agit pas là d'un divertissement organisé par la team macgé, ce que je pensais en découvrant le fil.

Bien entendu le prétendu crieur est une ip masquée. De même que le contenu des MP que j'ai reçu du crieur ne sont pas signé d'autres choses que "le crieur".

Les excuses de quelqu(es)'un(s) qui se planque ne valent pas tripette. Je suis ce soir en colère. Je croyais hier soir en découvrant le post que c'était une boulette. Je crois ce soir que c'est l'oeuvre de quelqu'un de simplement con, sans jugeote et qui de plus n'assume pas.

Bien trop de mystère entoure cette pseudo équipe "Le Crieur" pour qu'on puisse lui faire confiance.
Et si l'équipe du crieur me connaissait et m'appréciait aussi bien qu'elle le prétend dans le MP reçu, elle serait venu en face me le dire.

A bon entendeur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

pas reçu de MP, mais je vois qu'on est un certain nombre à penser là même chose...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un message a faire passer mais je peux tres bien
> le faire toute seule, suis assez grande
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Robertav   

Je profite de ton message pour dire que : 

Je te souhaite également la même chose et à tous ceux avec lesquels j'ai interagi sur ce site depuis août mais également aux autres avec lesquels je pourrais interagir dans un futur plus ou moins proche


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, on signe et assume ses dires..



c'est bien, et pas très fréquent :mouais: 




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ce soir en colère.



ça n'en vaut vraiment pas la peine 

"Tout ce qui est excessif est insignifiant." Talleyrand (pour ceux qui apprécient les citations)




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A bon entendeur.



"il n'est de pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre" 

Ne gâches pas ta soirée, Bassou


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

bon comme il est dit que la délation doit etre dûment étayée, je proteste ! la seule bleue que j'ai touchée ben y avait un éléphant dessus pas un smiley   

edit ok et une avec une couronne


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon comme il est dit que la délation doit etre dûment étayée, je proteste ! la seule bleue que j'ai touchée ben y avait un éléphant dessus pas un smiley
> 
> edit ok et une avec une couronne


 Et les suppo bleus t'en parle pas SM ??


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et les suppo bleus t'en parle pas SM ??


oui mais là ... y a pas de figurine dessus


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là ... y a pas de figurine dessus


 Ah je croyais...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah je croyais...


bah oui j'ai dis dessus


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

merde t'as confondu des suppo avec des kinder surprises avec la figurine cadeau dedans ?? :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

mais non, tu sais bien qu&#8217;il a dépassé ce stade


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2004)

Vu la tournure que prennent les choses, l'écrieur n'aura pas le temps de crier grand chose...


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

bronchiolite du nourisson ? faut pas s&#8217;affoler et juste aller voir le généraliste ils disent à la radio


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vu la tournure que prennent les choses, l'écrieur n'aura pas le temps de crier grand chose...


si: AAAAAARRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhh................au moment de mourir


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Décembre 2004)

pourtant ca devrait pas être canalisé ce sujet ? Il a pas dit qu'il était la 24h/24 pour modérer les propos ?



			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> C'est édite et modifié depuis à peu près en même temps que vous nous écriviez.


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2004)

HOLALA, HOLALA, HOLALA,

ça y est ça n'a pas commencé que déjà la rumeur gronde : "quoi, y'a pas de merlans dans cette crié, et puis les tourteaux il ont pas leur traçabilité, on sais pas d'où qu'ils viennent, elle sont pas fraîche tes sardines, il est pas une peu bleu ton colin, il a du prendre des trucs et puis ce poissonnier là on sait pas qui c'est".
Pffui, quelle méfiance, quel peu de confiance. Pas une seule crié encore en vue que déjà les cirtiques pleuvent, la colère gronde.
Laissez le un peu respirer le sergent camembert, attendez au moins la première criée avant de crier haro sur le baudet, sus à l'anglois, mort à la vache et j'en passe Emile.

Allez quoi,, soyons beau joueur, laissons le temps. Et puis, l'argument du "on sais pas qui c'est", dans un forum où chacun peut avoir une bonne dizaine de pseudos....  

Enfin, bon, moi j'attends les maquereaux et les dorades


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, l'argument du "on sais pas qui c'est", dans un forum où chacun peut avoir une bonne dizaine de pseudos....


ça, c'est valable pour beaucoup d'autre.  la différence, ici, c'est que ce "on sait pas qui c'est" nous propose de lui envoyer des infos, quelles qu'elles soient, et de les trier selon son bon jugement. Alors forcément (mais je le répète, je m'en tape) , au vu des exemples donnés, je peux comprendre que ça n'inspire pas confiance.


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est valable pour beaucoup d'autre.  la différence, ici, c'est que ce "on sait pas qui c'est" nous propose de lui envoyer des infos, quelles qu'elles soient, et de les trier selon son bon jugement. Alors forcément (mais je le répète, je m'en tape) , au vu des exemples donnés, je peux comprendre que ça n'inspire pas confiance.



Oui, c'est vrai Poildep, tu as au fond raison  
Mais bon, il y a des modoz qui sont là pour veiller à la fraîcheur de la sardine  

Elle est pas belle ma nouvelle tortue bleu?


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle ma nouvelle tortue bleu?


 Non !


----------



## squarepusher (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non !


 t'es contente   maintenant il pleure


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non !


 c'est vrai ça.  Elle neige même pas, cette tortue !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça.  Elle neige même pas, cette tortue !



de la neige    toi   

je pensais à une poussée de varicelle  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de la neige    toi
> 
> je pensais à une poussée de varicelle  :rateau:


 nan mais t'as déjà vu que les boutons de varicelle tombaient de haut en bas ? 


Oui ? 


Va voir ton médecin, c'est pas normal.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan mais t'as déjà vu que les boutons de varicelle tombaient de haut en bas ?
> Oui ?
> Va voir ton médecin, c'est pas normal.



oui    mais une varicelle de gelbique  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

moi-même a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme je le dis, je m'en tape   je crie très bien tout seul quand l'envie m'en prend


J'ai quand même envoyé mon p'tit message. L'initiative à l'air de partir d'un bon sentiment, malgré la maladresse de la forme.


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

salam poildep... 

 ça va ? 

 ouais ?

 bah voilà...
 bah touba


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

bah oui :love:


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

hé hé...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> hé hé...



mais non, voyons  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Va voir ton médecin, c'est pas normal.



S'il n'y avait que ça qui ne soit pas normal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y avait que ça qui ne soit pas normal



   

c'est d'moi qu'on cause    :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Il faut laisser lecrieur crier


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'moi qu'on cause    :rateau:



tu crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?



j'ai comme un doute, là...    :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme un doute, là...    :mouais:



je te laisse à tes doutes, je vais me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse à tes doutes, je vais me coucher



c'est cruel que de me laisser dans cet état  :rateau: 

bonne nuit, Luc


----------



## joanes (9 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non !



Beuh, c'est pasqu'on voit pas bien son regard de biche effarouché   




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça.  Elle neige même pas, cette tortue !



Il neige jamais au pays des tortues    et puis je n'ai pas ton talent pour les gif zanimés et les smileys (hum, hum, j'ai bien essayé mais à part une tache dégueulasse j'ai pas réussi) :rateau:


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Beuh, c'est pasqu'on voit pas bien son regard de biche effarouché


Je ne demande qu'à voir !


----------



## joanes (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne demande qu'à voir !




Madonna....
Bon, faut qu'on en parle


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Beuh, c'est pasqu'on voit pas bien son regard de biche effarouch*é *



 c'est une tartaruga Mâle     pour une biche effarouchée tu repasses quand tu veux... 


Mais bon je compte sur MAdonna pour nous donner des détails


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est une tartaruga Mâle    pour une biche effarouchée tu repasses quand tu veux...
> 
> 
> Mais bon je compte sur MAdonna pour nous donner des détails


Ben oui, moi aussi ça m'a intriguée ce drôle d'accord grammatical 
Et puis un croisement de biche et de tortue, ça excite la curiosité... 

(ps : mais bon, t'as envoyé un message macelene   ? Moi oui  !!)


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, moi aussi ça m'a intriguée ce drôle d'accord grammatical
> Et puis un croisement de biche et de tortue, ça excite la curiosité...
> 
> (ps : mais bon, t'as envoyé un message macelene   ? Moi oui  !!)



 ben non... y fallait ? mooi tu sais je fais pas beaucoup de Mp tu sais... 

Mais bon je crois que tu as une idée, de ce satané croisement


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est ici le sujet de l'esprit frappeur du mi-mois ?


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben non... y fallait ? mooi tu sais je fais pas beaucoup de Mp tu sais...



No comment.




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon je crois que tu as une idée, de ce satané croisement


No comment.


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> [/size][/size]
> No comment.
> 
> 
> No comment.




no comment
oki


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> no commentsss


Il vaudrait mieux


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> no comment
> oki


Ben là maintenant que ça cause plus on dirait qu'il n'y plus de quoi s'écrier.


----------



## joanes (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est une tartaruga Mâle     pour une biche effarouchée tu repasses quand tu veux...
> 
> 
> Mais bon je compte sur MAdonna pour nous donner des détails





NO comments......


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> no comment
> oki



  [mode l'Oréal on] parce que tu le vaux bien [mode l'Oréal off]


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ben là maintenant que ça cause plus on dirait qu'il n'y plus de quoi s'écrier.



Si, si laisse passer deux ou trois AES et il va y avoir matière


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si, si laisse passer deux ou trois AES et il va y avoir matière



AES c'est pour Apprendre, Engendrer & Savourer la rumeur


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> AES c'est pour Apprendre, Engendrer & Savourer la rumeur


non, c'est pour Apprendre à Etre Subtil


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pour Apprendre à Etre Subtil



Et tu donnes des cours ?


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ben là maintenant que ça cause plus on dirait qu'il n'y plus de quoi s'écrier.



Si Si Si  

En fait ça sent le roussi chez les Grands Peintres... deux gugusses, Un Poilde...  qui a de la neige dans sa tête et l'autre un violet assis sur un trône...  ont lâché une nouvelle caisse avec un tableau dedans... pour une salle obscure de la Galerie des Grands Peintres


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et tu donnes des cours ?


Non. Jamais fait d'AES moi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non. Jamais fait d'AES moi.



Je te fais un MP si tu veux et je te raconte : j'ai été déniaisé récemment de ce point de vue    C'est un peu grisant à cause de tout cet alcool qui coule à flot


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais un MP si tu veux et je te raconte : j'ai été déniaisé récemment de ce point de vue  C'est un peu grisant à cause de tout cet alcool qui coule à flot


Merci.
Pas besoin d'être _déniaisée_, je crois (quel horrible mot, en passant)  
Et je suis comme Saint Thomas. Je ne crois que ce que je vois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork esprit fort mal tourné a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été déniaisé récemment de ce point de vue    C'est un peu grisant à cause de tout cet alcool qui coule à flot



Ah bon ! Ça sert à ça aussi les AES   Tu m'en diras tant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Pas besoin d'être _déniaisée_, je crois (quel horrible mot, en passant)
> Et je suis comme Saint Thomas. Je ne crois que ce que je vois.



Tu préfères boire la tasse plutôt qu'être déniaisé(e).

Saint Thomas ne voyait que ce qu'il croyait également.


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères boire la tasse plutôt qu'être déniaisé(e).
> 
> Saint Thomas ne voyait que ce qu'il croyait également.


 
Je n'ai toujours pas mon décodeur.
Et j'ai annulé la commande, d'ailleurs.
Pas le temps de regarder toutes les chaines.
J'en ai suffisamment qui m'intéresse.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Ça sert à ça aussi les AES   Tu m'en diras tant



Oui je t'en dirais tant et _More_. J'étais dans l'utopie. Je crois même que _I was wrong_.

Tu sais Tibo _The Way Girls Talk _ et qu'il existe aussi des _ Girls That Don't Talk_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2004)

Et Big Brother... Heu, pardon, le crieur :mouais: il est passé où ?


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Alors, qu'a-ton donc en magasin?
- Une flopée d'injure amortie, 
- Moult mépris
- Une grosse dose de paranoïng
- De l'_usual flooding_
- Des appels à la patience
- Huit petits messages
- De la confiture

Heureusement qu'on a de l'amour à revendre, parce que vous, c'est pas terrible... Enfin, faut pas se plaindre, 101 posts pour une initiative aussi imbécile, c'est encourageant.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Peut-être que vous préfereriez une bonne gazette satirique bête et méchante, finalement !? 

Hum... Là, il nous faut une autre équipe ! On va passer une annonce pour un projet parallèle.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que vous préfereriez une bonne gazette satirique bête et méchante, finalement !?
> 
> Hum... Là, il nous faut une autre équipe ! On va passer une annonce pour un projet parallèle.


bah, du satyrique, bête et méchant, on en a tout l'temps. C'est assez.  Je sais pas moi, y'a qu'à remonter le sujet vroum-vroum.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bah, du satyrique, bête et méchant, on en a tout l'temps. C'est assez.  Je sais pas moi, y'a qu'à remonter le sujet vroum-vroum.


 oups, je suis pas loin d'être satyrique, bête et méchant, là. :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Equipe de bras cassés recherche timbrés de même accabit pour constituer canard satirique à vocation salopiote et parution aléatoire.
 Profils recherchés :

 Caricaturistes, proseurs insensés, analystes incorrects mais compréhensibles, humouristes bêtes mais méchants, pétomanes sonores.
 Bonne connaissance du Bar et esprit d'équipe requis.

 Candidatures à adresser par MP.

 Investisseurs crapuleux, travailleurs fainéants et membres de la famille Dassault, s'abstenir.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Caricaturistes, proseurs insensés, analystes incorrects mais compréhensibles, humouristes bêtes mais méchants, pétomanes sonores.


Hihi ! C'est tout moi ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas terrible...



1500 à droite, une fois, deux fois... 2000 pour le pull vert décolté plongeant ! Qui dit mieux ? 2000, 2000 je dis 2000 une fois, 2000 deux fois, 10000 pour le pantalon sur les chevilles à gauche ! 10000 une fois, personne pour 10500 ? Je dis 10500 une fois, 10500 deux fois 10500 trois fois. Adjugé !

Passons maintenant à ce lot Manix du plus bel effet qui fait une offre ? 5000 pour le string entre les dents ! 6000 pour le soutien gorge autour des poignets ! 7000 pour la chaussette sur la tête avec litre de bière à la main (ah zut il retire son offre) ! Donc je disais 7000, 7000 une fois, 7000 deux fois, 8000 pour le Monsieur très souple là-bas au fond, tout au fond ! 8000 une fois, 8000 deux fois, 8000 trois fois ! Adjugé !

Notre prochain lot sera... Oups ne sera pas car il a été mangé par une personne de l'assistance que notre équipe de secours tente de ranimer...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est quoi cette tentative de détournement ?  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Décembre 2004)

ah le revoilà enfin... Combien de temps ca faisait qu'on t'avait pas vu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette tentative de détournement ?  :hein: :mouais:



On se demandait s'il y avait encore un pilote dans l'avion ?!


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

ben il a dit qu'il venait tous les quinze jours, aussi.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Notre prochain lot sera... Oups ne sera pas car il a été mangé par une personne de l'assistance que notre équipe de secours tente de ranimer...


 J'ai dit que j'ouvrais un sex-shop ???  :rateau:

 Dejà qu'on a une salle "spéciale" dans la gallerie, faut pas trop exagérez quand même, hein ! 


 Pour le reste, c'est pas du détournement, c'est juste de l'incruste, je profite de la synergie, quoi !

 Tu viens Poildep, faut qu'on cause !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que j'ouvrais un sex-shop ???  :rateau:



Non, non toi tu es au pays de Candy Man


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que j'ouvrais un sex-shop ???  :rateau:
> 
> Dejà qu'on a une salle "spéciale" dans la gallerie, faut pas trop exagérez quand même, hein !
> 
> ...




   c'est le pompon... conversion...


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Ben, il crie plus l'écrieur ? 


  moi, j'avance pas bien vite avec Joss, le crieur breton de Fred Vargas, mais il est de plus en plus sympathique .


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> D'autres questions ? Bon, alors à dans 15 jours.


Soit pas si pressée, Madonna.


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> *Quand les messages seront-ils annoncés ?*
> Les messages seront annoncés publiquement tous les quinze jours, soit 2 fois par mois, vraisemblablement un *vendredi*, mais on verra, par un fil spécial intitulé "Oyez, oyez, nous sommes le .... (suivi de la date du jour de la criée)".


 
 Je vais te donner aux crocodiles aussi, toi


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

je le trouve bien contradictoire dans ses propos, cet écrieur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je le trouve bien contradictoire dans ses propos, cet écrieur !



Il ne doit pas y avoir matière à s'écrier


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Qui de la poule ou de l'½uf :


----------



## aricosec (31 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui de la poule ou de l'½uf :


.
ça marche aussi pour les crocodiles !


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ça marche aussi pour les crocodiles !


Et aussi les asticots et les Haricots.


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

C'est nul comme périodicité tous les quinze jours...  Du moins sur un forum

On avait déjà complètement oublié


----------

